# Tagged pigeon keeps returning!



## Aceso15 (May 15, 2017)

Hi all,

For the past 5 days we have had a tagged pigeon coming to visit us at our apartment windowsill. It seems very friendly and relaxed - it has eaten, drunk, groomed and slept in our presence, and we only managed to get it's tag details today. As it has been the weekend, we will call the racing association tomorrow as we can't seem to find tag details online.

However, so far from the advice we have been given, is that the pigeon will fly away once it is fully rested and fed. Now this is true, however it seems to be returning like clockwork - flying off after dawn, returning before dusk, and sleeping at our window. It has become very attached to us, tapping on the window until we open it, then coming in and sitting on my partners lap to sleep for a while before popping back outside to sleep (we tried to contain it for a night, but it seemed to get very stressed and as it was seemingly happy to return, we let it back outside - this was three days ago, and it is still with us). It seems very happy to be around us during the day, but definitely wants to be alone/outside at night. It doesn't show any signs of illness or injury from what I can gather, but I know nothing about pigeons so really I'll try and get hold of an expert as soon as I can. 

My questions are these: 
1) I understand it is generally quite unsafe to leave it outside, as we have a lot of birds of prey here in the UK. As it seems to be less stressed when we let it sleep outside at night, and now that it seems to return to us routinely and not fly away, should we keep doing what we're doing, or keep it contained?

2) We are now rather attached to the pigeon. From what information I could find about our local racing associations, not many owners are interested in being returned a "bad" homer. Again, as it seems quite content coming and going from our apartment, if it is indeed unwanted, what is the possibility of providing it a good quality of life and a new home? Is it risky to allow it to fly freely? How does one acclimatise it to the indoors/being indoors at night (as this seems to stress it out)?

3) I've tried my best to educate myself about these lovely birds as I have found myself becoming extremely fond of this sweet, lovely little creature. I have the capacity and resources to establish a good environment to keep birds, and if this ends up taking place, am I on the right forum for advice, or is this a forum specialised for racing birds? I'd love to get more clued up and find more information about these animals!

Thank you very much in advance, I hope I don't sound too silly! We are from Lancashire, UK!


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Oh that sounds so sweet. If you are on Facebook join the Pigeon Rescue and Protection UK group because there are many folk on there who can advise on your options. I think I would probably contact the owner (if possible) and ask if I could keep the pigeon, if the owner doesn't want it you'd save him the cost of a courier to transport it back. I know a couple of people on the group race/home their pigeons and they'd be distraught not knowing what happened to their birds but I'm sure if they didn't mind a good home keeping a 'failed' homer they'd be happy to oblige. 
I think the only way you can calm the bird to stay indoors at night would be to put it in a large box with a feed and water bowl and cover it so as its in darkness because they don't see well in bad light and tend to stay calm and sleep. That's what I'd do and let it free fly when it has a better chance of seeing any predators. 
I hope you can keep it so please post how it goes if you manage to find the owner.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, first you need to contact the owner. That would be the right thing to do. Many won't want it back if it couldn't make it home to begin with, but many would want their bird back. He probably got lost, so if that be the case, then he won't find his way home now.
He isn't really safe flying outside alone. Pigeons are safer in a flock. It's more likely for a bird of pray to pick him off if he is alone. 

Facebook Page Rescue group in the UK
If you are on Facebook, I suggest you join the Pigeon Rescue group which is a network of rescuers and some rescue centres in the UK:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/PigeonProtection/


----------



## Aceso15 (May 15, 2017)

Thank you both for your replies!

I will indeed contact the owner tomorrow, though it seems I need to do it through the Royal Pigeon Racing Association, so we'll have to contain him first if we can and then see how it goes - I'll try and keep you all updated! In the meantime, how much should we be feeding it/letting it drink?

It's poos seem to have gone a bit green this past day, though they are still white capped and solid - is there anything I can do to keep him in good condition? Thank you!


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Would contact the owner and ask if youcan keep the bird. You have been chosen by a pigeon which is a compliment.  f his poop is green he is likely hungry. Would let him have as much pigeon mix or wild bird seed as he wants...same with water. He will also need grit. Do you have a cage or aviary to keep him safely in? Thank you for helping him.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I agree with cwebster.........give him as much to eat and drink as he wants.


----------



## Aceso15 (May 15, 2017)

cwebster said:


> Would contact the owner and ask if youcan keep the bird. You have been chosen by a pigeon which is a compliment.  f his poop is green he is likely hungry. Would let him have as much pigeon mix or wild bird seed as he wants...same with water. He will also need grit. Do you have a cage or aviary to keep him safely in? Thank you for helping him.


Yes, we will absolutely contact the owner asap, even if he has to go I think I'm going to beg my partner to see if we can't adopt some other beauties who might need a loving home! We certainly feel thrilled that this little guy enjoys our company for sure! We have been feeding him as much as possible, but as he is outside on a 4th floor window ledge he keeps knocking dishes off...we have brought a large dog crate arriving tomorrow evening to keep him in, and I'm going to see if I can find some grit...not sure where to find it though! 

Picture we got on Saturday of him sitting with us - he really likes it when we open the window and talk, he will often make sounds and open and close his beak when we talk to him. He's still a little hesitant if you move too close to him too quickly and moves out of the way if he doesn't feel like being stroked, but has tolerated me petting him a few times today! He'd knocked his dish of rice off, so we tend to feed it by hand and offer it every hour or so when we can. Hopefully once he's contained I'll relax knowing he's got constant access to food and water!


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Gorgeous bird! Hope you can keep him. Please get him some pigeon mix, much more nutritious than rice. You should be able to get pigeon grit at a feed store or online.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He's cute. Yes, as cwebster has said, rice really has no nutrition. They usually sell dove/pigeon feed at pet shops even. The grit needs to be pigeon grit though, as the grit they sell for the smaller birds is far too small.
Pigeons don't normally like to be petted. They like to come to you, and land on your shoulder when they want to.


----------



## Aceso15 (May 15, 2017)

Hi all, just a quick update.

We have contained the pigeon in an extra large dog crate, with sand in the bottom and a wooden house. We have also placed a sheet over half of it so it has some space, and we have gotten him some proper grit and food to replace the rice.

We've contacted the owner, who turned out to be the club owner - he's going to contact the real owner to see if he wants the pigeon back and he does, he's going to be collected in the next few days. However, we've become horribly attached and I definitely thing we'll be looking into permanently rehoming a pigeon in the future. 

Thank you for all your help


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Thank you so much for the update. It's too bad you won't be able to keep him, but wonderful that he will be reunited with his owner and flock. You saved his life, as he wouldn't have lasted long out there on his own. Thanks for doing that for him. There are unreleasable pigeons up for adoption on occasion, or even shelters sometimes have them. Maybe someday you will be back to tell us that you have a pigeon you have rescued. Good job!


----------



## Aceso15 (May 15, 2017)

Jay3 said:


> Thank you so much for the update. It's too bad you won't be able to keep him, but wonderful that he will be reunited with his owner and flock. You saved his life, as he wouldn't have lasted long out there on his own. Thanks for doing that for him. There are unreleasable pigeons up for adoption on occasion, or even shelters sometimes have them. Maybe someday you will be back to tell us that you have a pigeon you have rescued. Good job!


He had been missing for two weeks apparently, the owner said not many made it back from that race - despite the string he seems to be in good condition all things considered. Thank you for all your help and advice, I've definitely learned a lot and had a lovely experience with a lovely bird!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Gee, wonder why not many made it back from one race. Did he say how far they were flying?


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Aceso15, hope a pigeon or more than one comes your way soon. Would the owner consider selling you that bird or another bird in the future?


----------



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

what a pretty bird! you should have kept her, you already seemed so attached to her! plus you would have saved her from the horrible "sport" of pigeon races. I hope she has the same luck to find someone as nice as you when she gets lost again. Thank you for helping her! <3


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

JennyM, the right thing to do is to first try to find the owner of the bird, and see if they want her/him back. It is their bird.


----------



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

might be the right thing to do, but not the best thing for the bird's safety and well being. This bird would have been better with the OP and would have lived longer.


----------



## kayosa (Apr 17, 2017)

JennyM said:


> might be the right thing to do, but not the best thing for the bird's safety and well being. This bird would have been better with the OP and would have lived longer.


What a pessimistic attitude. If an owner wants a homing pigeon that gets lost back, Obviously that person loves their birds. That means its wrong to keep the pigeon from its owner.


----------



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

kayosa said:


> What a pessimistic attitude. If an owner wants a homing pigeon that gets lost back, Obviously that person loves their birds. That means its wrong to keep the pigeon from its owner.


I'd say realistic. If they truly loved their birds they wouldn't release them hundred of miles away and just hope for them to make it back so they can earn some extra cash. But hey, that's the way I think, you don't have to agree with me just like I don't have to agree with you either.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

So where is the bird? I wouldnever let ours out to get lost so dont understand why people do, but it takes all kinds tomake a world and i try to be tolerant.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

This kind of talk will only cause an argument. So can we please just let it go?


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Hope the person who posted finds a bird in need of rehoming. Pigeons are truly wonderful pets.


----------



## Aceso15 (May 15, 2017)

Hi everyone, a quick update.

The owner spoke to me on Wednesday, we made it clear if the bird was unwanted we'd happily keep him, but he does want the bird back. I'm not sure how long the race was, but the owner has a friend who's supposed to have rung me to collect the bird - as of today that hasn't happened yet though. If we have any inclination that the bird isn't going to meet a happy and healthy fate, we're going to ask if we can buy him and try either to give him a loving home ourselves or find a proper bird sanctuary where he can be rehabilitated and cared for.

He's been in the crate about 36 hours now, we let him out for 4-5 hours of roaming time today. He flew a little but not much, and generally just napped by the window. It was the first time he actually snuggled down to nap which was sweet - I've attached pictures of my boyfriend talking to him while he snoozes though any new behaviour worries me as I'm terrified of neglecting him and missing something important with regards to his health. My boyfriend is absolutely besotted and constantly talks to him when nearby which is lovely to watch as the bird (we have fondly named Galahad) definitely appears to be listening. After a few hours got a bit distressed about trying to get out again, so we placed him back in the crate where he calmed back down. 

I am slightly worried about his health - since we have contained him and had the chance to observe him more closely we have noticed a few things. The first is that he seems to cough/sneeze a little bit every day, seemingly randomly. He also seems to growl/hum in a very low pitch and this is pretty constant, even when he was outside we could hear it when the window was open. Finally it seems like he will open and close his beak when we are nearby and talking, as if chirping but silently. If we don't hear from the owner in the next few days I thoroughly intend to take him to a vet as I'm absolutely paranoid about his health and being in good condition, I'd feel heartbroken if there was something wrong and I'd failed to see it. 

Thanks again for all the input, I've learned so much! I'll update again if there are any significant developments.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Oh he looks so cute there. Yes, he could have something going on which could have grounded him. Hope he isn't sick. How well is he eating and drinking? How do his droppings look? If you go to a vet, it would need to be an avian vet, or a vet very knowledgeable with birds or they normally won't be able to find what is wrong. Even some avian vets that don't know pigeons are not very helpful when it comes to a pigeon. Thanks for posting the pic.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Gorgeous bird! Hope he is ok.


----------



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

what a lovely picture, he looks so calmed! please do whatever you can to keep him, he would be so much better living with you!


----------



## Aceso15 (May 15, 2017)

Jay3 said:


> Oh he looks so cute there. Yes, he could have something going on which could have grounded him. Hope he isn't sick. How well is he eating and drinking? How do his droppings look? If you go to a vet, it would need to be an avian vet, or a vet very knowledgeable with birds or they normally won't be able to find what is wrong. Even some avian vets that don't know pigeons are not very helpful when it comes to a pigeon. Thanks for posting the pic.


He's been eating/drinking/preening just fine, which has been the one thing stopping me from scooping him up and taking him to a vet. Thank you for the advice, I'll look for an avian vet in the area if I need to - there are a few bird sanctuaries around here so there must be someone who specialises in birds. His poos range from completely normal to a bit watery/a bit green. 

I want to check his mouth for canker/anything trapped in the airway but he isn't fond of handling - the few times we've handled him he's been put in a cage or had some painful string removed.  I don't want to give him another reason to dislike us.

Looking at his crop this morning it seemed a bit ruffled, I'll do some research as soon as I find the time to see if there's anything I can do to help him


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks again for rescuing him!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

When were they supposed to come get him?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

When you hear him making that low sound, he may be calling for his mate, who he will probably never see again anyway, if most didn't come back.


----------



## Aceso15 (May 15, 2017)

Jay3 said:


> When were they supposed to come get him?


They never arranged the time, the owner has a friend in my town who was supposed to ring me to arrange a time to collect him. That was about three days ago...I really have no complaint if they don't as we're very attached. 

I've attached a link to a video of him making some of those sounds and showed his little mouth closing/opening if anybody could let me know what they are that'd be amazing he also seems to regularly scratch his beak with his feet and do the little cough/sneeze thing, but I didn't get footage of that.

Sorry for the state of his cage, he had just tipped his food bowl everywhere. I intend to replace the sand with proper bird cage sheets as soon as I get the chance too! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8sb6NqqtQ4I


Jay3, if you think this is the case, I know they mate for life but if we happen to end up with this bird long term would it be an idea to look for a companion for him?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Repeated swallowing by your pigeon can be caused by canker. Canker is often brought on by stress, so wouldn't surprise me if he did need treatment for it. He has certainly been through a lot lately. If he keeps doing that, and often, I would treat for canker. How much is he eating? Does he drink a lot? Canker does not always show in the throat. 
Also the sneezing and nose scratching can be signs of canker or a couple of other things. But where canker would be the more common ailment, and he has been under a lot of stress, I would suspect it to be canker.

If you did keep him, I would definitely find him a mate. Pigeons just aren't happy alone. They live in flocks, and having a mate is important to them.
What do his droppings look like? Pictures?


----------



## Aceso15 (May 15, 2017)

Jay3 said:


> Repeated swallowing by your pigeon can be caused by canker. Canker is often brought on by stress, so wouldn't surprise me if he did need treatment for it. He has certainly been through a lot lately. If he keeps doing that, and often, I would treat for canker. How much is he eating? Does he drink a lot? Canker does not always show in the throat.
> Also the sneezing and nose scratching can be signs of canker or a couple of other things. But where canker would be the more common ailment, and he has been under a lot of stress, I would suspect it to be canker.
> 
> If you did keep him, I would definitely find him a mate. Pigeons just aren't happy alone. They live in flocks, and having a mate is important to them.
> What do his droppings look like? Pictures?


Came home from work and the sound is much louder, I'm going to get canker treatment first thing tomorrow - will they sell it from local vet surgeries/pet stores? 

He's been eating fine and drinking okay, his poos vary from regular (dark with a white tip) to green, thin and quite watery. Suddenly feeling a little panicky as I don't like the idea of him being in pain. Trying not to worry as it's 11pm here and nothing I can do until the morning, but is there anything I can immediately do to relieve his symptoms?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Aceso15 said:


> *Came home from work and the sound is much louder, I'm going to get canker treatment first thing tomorrow - will they sell it from local vet surgeries/pet stores? *
> 
> You mean that low groaning? That isn't canker or pain. He may be calling a mate. They do that. He probably did have a mate.
> 
> He's been eating fine and drinking okay, his poos vary from regular (dark with a white tip) to green, thin and quite watery. *Suddenly feeling a little panicky as I don't like the idea of him being in pain. *Trying not to worry as it's 11pm here and nothing I can do until the morning, but is there anything I can immediately do to relieve his symptoms?


 Can you post a picture of his droppings?
Why do you feel that he is in pain? 
I don't know how you would get Metro over there. I usually buy it online here from pigeon supply places or where ever they sell it. I know you have Spartrix there, but I haven't had much luck with that. The Metro works well.


----------



## docsami (Jun 12, 2017)

*found a banded pigeon*

A banded pigeon keeps coming back and neighbors aren't happy so to keep it safe I have caged it. It has a band 2017 SHU 2381. I have put a straw like bedding in the dog cage and had a food bowl which it just dumped and water which was dumped too. Will have to find something heavier. How do I find the owner. I live in Massillon Ohio. Phone number is 330-958-3707. Thank you.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Don't understand why neighbors would be upset about one little pigeon. The SHU bands seem hard to locate owners. People are always coming on with them. He must be lost. Poor thing.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

docsami said:


> A banded pigeon keeps coming back and neighbors aren't happy so to keep it safe I have caged it. It has a band 2017 SHU 2381. I have put a straw like bedding in the dog cage and had a food bowl which it just dumped and water which was dumped too. Will have to find something heavier. How do I find the owner. I live in Massillon Ohio. Phone number is 330-958-3707. Thank you.


Someone in an older post said they can help people contact the owners of SHU birds. Dont know if they are still here.


http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f20/found-lost-pigeon-with-tag-on-legshu-ohio-area-73425.html


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I can send him the link to this thread.
Would you not think that they could make it easier for people to get in touch with them?


----------



## docsami (Jun 12, 2017)

*Thanks*

Thank you. Any help I can get is appreciated. There is another bird making sounds like a dove but it won't come close. Don't know if it is a mate or a dove.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Have sent him a message, so when he gets it, he will probably come into the thread. Nice guy, he has helped with these SHU birds before.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Acesof15, Hope you will keep the bird as you mentioned you are getting attached. Does he have a name?
Docsami, hopefully someone will help you try to find the owner. Thank you both for helping the lost birds.


----------



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

SHU club is not organized very well. i dont have any contact info for 2017 bands. Post a pic of the bird maybe someone will adopt it. serbian highfliers are very popular.


----------



## docsami (Jun 12, 2017)

*SHU tag*

Would someone you have talked to in the past know who the pigeon belongs to? It has two bands on and hate to see it not get back to its mate.


----------



## docsami (Jun 12, 2017)

*update on found pigeon with SHU band*

Someone working at the local Park Wildlife Center who raises pigeons took the pigeon. He was very thin but otherwise in good condition. She will continue to look for its home but otherwise will keep it. Thank you all.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Thank you for caring for him and finding him a home.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Good job! Thanks for the update, and for helping the bird.


----------

